# Received 1184 on my R15-500 this morning



## bww (Feb 15, 2006)

I noticed that early this am, 1:36 am 1184 was installed on my R15-500.


----------



## AKJohnny (Aug 18, 2006)

Me too. Wonder what fixes/changes are included.


----------



## xde18 (Oct 22, 2007)

got it this morning


----------



## DJPellegrino (Nov 18, 2005)

bww said:


> I noticed that early this am, 1:36 am 1184 was installed on my R15-500.


Likewise here in Pensacola FL. GOt it at 2:34am

Earl? Any info you wish to share? Thanks...


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

That's odd. The current CE is 1186. Why would they release a version they haven't put through the beta program?


----------



## ozonedan (Dec 27, 2005)

bww said:


> I noticed that early this am, 1:36 am 1184 was installed on my R15-500.


I also received it here about 3:30 AM.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Also received 1184


----------



## bww (Feb 15, 2006)

qwerty said:


> That's odd. The current CE is 1186. Why would they release a version they haven't put through the beta program?


1186 is the current CE, I believe 1184 was just before 1186.


----------



## bww (Feb 15, 2006)

AKJohnny said:


> Me too. Wonder what fixes/changes are included.


Here is a link to what was posted when 1184 was a CE release.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=115226&highlight=1184


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks for the link bww.

Can anyone explain these new features:


03 - Recordings priority over applications
03 - Resume and Start Over Button
03 - Left Arrow Key to mimic Back Key


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Upstream said:


> Thanks for the link bww.
> 
> Can anyone explain these new features:
> 
> ...


If you select something in the Playlist, it now has resume or start over options.
I suspect recordings priority over apps is to correct bugs where menus and such might interfere with recordings.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I am verifing the rollout, and what it contains.

Earl


----------



## wohlfie (Dec 28, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I am verifing the rollout, and what it contains.
> 
> Earl


I just noticed I got it as well. I was checking to see if there was new version because the remote response seems slow this weekend.

Anybody else see a change in remote response speed?

Also, is there a reason the sticky for the current version hasn't been updated?

And how is '1184' newer than '1775' ( I know its hex, but still 1775 is decimal 6005 and 1184 is decimal 4484 - at least according to the converter I googled....)


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

wohlfie said:


> I just noticed I got it as well. I was checking to see if there was new version because the remote response seems slow this weekend.
> 
> Anybody else see a change in remote response speed?
> 
> ...


1775 was a typo. It's actually 1175.


----------



## Bud33 (Jan 26, 2006)

Don't know what it did, but it didn't seem to fix the SL problem:nono2: :nono2: :nono2:


----------



## Budman2000 (Jan 19, 2008)

I don't have enough info to blame 0x1184 yet, but you might want to check this thread if problems popup.

0x1184 caused me problems within 24 hours of delivery---maybe, like I say.

R15-500 {CE: 09:04} 0x1184 Issues
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=115226


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Bud33 said:


> Don't know what it did, but it didn't seem to fix the SL problem:nono2: :nono2: :nono2:


What SL Problem?


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> What SL Problem?


I suspect that's a reference to the R)) showing in the guide regardless of whether it'll record.
Kinda hard to give this bug a simple descriptive name.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

*1184 Playback Bug*

(Since there is no 1184 issues thread.)

Yesterday I set my R15 to record a basketball game from 2 to 4 pm and a football game from 3 to 6:30 pm.

At about 2:15 pm, I started watching the basketball game (selecting the recording from the List). At about 3:00, I paused the basketball game, and went to walk my dog.

At about 3:20, while the basketball game was still paused, I selected the channel on which the football game was being broadcast, expecting to watch the football game live.

I got a Black Screen with no sound.

So I selected the football recording from the List, and it played from the beginning of the recording. I advanced to the end of the recording, so I could watch the game live, and when I reached the end, I got a Black Screen with no sound. I couldn't rewind or any other trickplay function.

I selected the football recording from the list, and tried it again. Everytime I got to the end of the recording, to watch live, I got a Black Screen with no sound. So eventually I advanced the recording to about 2 minutes before the end, and watched the football game with a 2 minute delay.

At about 3:45, I wanted to go back to the basketball game. So I selected the basketball game from the List, thinking I would rejoin the game where I paused it. Instead, it rejoined the game live. And I had to rewind to get to the point where I had paused it. (I hate when the R15 does stuff like this. I always end up seeing the score. It defeats the point of recording a game, if the recording rejoins late in the game and you see the score and the game is ruined.)


----------



## Lantian (Aug 26, 2006)

qwerty said:


> I suspect that's a reference to the R)) showing in the guide regardless of whether it'll record.
> Kinda hard to give this bug a simple descriptive name.


that is annoying


----------



## xde18 (Oct 22, 2007)

I have noticed a different problem I fast forward through the commercials then I would press the play button it would not stop fast forwarding (no it is not the batteries I checked them) the lights on the box would turn off but the picture on the screen would stay on then it stops fast forwarding 3/4 the way to the end of the show then I have to reverse back to where I wanted to stop and play at. IT ONLY STARTED WHEN 1184 CAME ALONG!!!  

And is there any way to revert the programing back to 1775?


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

xde18 said:


> And is there any way to revert the programing back to 1775?


Nope. Sorry.


----------



## Budman2000 (Jan 19, 2008)

qwerty said:


> Nope. Sorry.


I am never one to question the old saying "what it is, it is", but to me, this is a serious design defect to provide for, and allow, upgrades without an equal downgrade or fallback path.

To me, trying to protect the customer from the undesired effects of a downgrade is a mite ludicrious if you give them the keys to the upgrade. :nono2:

There has to be some obvious techno-reason for this.

I'd be curious to hear from anyone who can expound upon the rationale.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Budman2000 said:


> I am never one to question the old saying "what it is, it is", but to me, this is a serious design defect to provide for, and allow, upgrades without an equal downgrade or fallback path.
> 
> To me, trying to protect the customer from the undesired effects of a downgrade is a mite ludicrious if you give them the keys to the upgrade. :nono2:
> 
> ...


Since you can't downgrade:Reformat the R15.If the problem persists replace it.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

xde18 said:


> I have noticed a different problem I fast forward through the commercials then I would press the play button it would not stop fast forwarding (no it is not the batteries I checked them) the lights on the box would turn off but the picture on the screen would stay on then it stops fast forwarding 3/4 the way to the end of the show then I have to reverse back to where I wanted to stop and play at. IT ONLY STARTED WHEN 1184 CAME ALONG!!!


My wife experienced the opposite problem last night. She pressed the 30-sec slip button, but the picture didn't advance. She pressed it again, and the 30-sec counter on the progress bar increased, but the picture didn't advance. She threw the remote at me (or maybe it was to me). I pressed the 6-sec reverse button several times, and then the 30-sec slip worked.

(Of course the WAF on DirecTV keeps going lower. I'm trying to stall her until our DirecTV commitment is up and Fios is available, but she is ready to pay the early termination fee and switch to Comcast now.)


----------



## Thunder7 (Nov 16, 2005)

xde18 said:


> I have noticed a different problem I fast forward through the commercials then I would press the play button it would not stop fast forwarding (no it is not the batteries I checked them) the lights on the box would turn off but the picture on the screen would stay on then it stops fast forwarding 3/4 the way to the end of the show then I have to reverse back to where I wanted to stop and play at. IT ONLY STARTED WHEN 1184 CAME ALONG!!!


I had this happen to me last night too, but was trying to REWIND. It wouldnt top with the PLAY button.


----------



## Budman2000 (Jan 19, 2008)

Jhon69 said:


> Since you can't downgrade:Reformat the R15.If the problem persists replace it.


I reformatted (I think), and I'm still sitting at 0x1188.

My technique for reformatting was (as described in a couple of other places)

1) Red Button
2)Wait for black screen following "Checking Disk......"
3) Hit Record + Down on the blue circle/glowing thingie (whatever ya call that thing) (not down on the remote, but the receiver box)

Is there something else/other method?

At this point, I'm looking for FORMAT C:\ /all force give me back my old version


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Budman2000 said:


> I reformatted (I think), and I'm still sitting at 0x1188.
> 
> My technique for reformatting was (as described in a couple of other places)
> 
> ...


Your in the wrong thread for that number.For more information on reformatting please check out the thread in the R15 forum by Mr. Nerd on R15 Locking up quick fix.

If your just looking to restore you old version just do the same thing you did before to get that number.It should be Menu Reset/When you see the blue screen enter 0-2-4-6-8/it will hesitate then it should download software.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Reformating will NOT give you an older software version. It will erase your hard disk and download the CURRENT software version, which is the version you have now.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Upstream said:


> Reformating will NOT give you an older software version. It will erase your hard disk and download the CURRENT software version, which is the version you have now.


Sorry have to disagree one one thing in your post.Reformatting will not download anything.Reformatting will clean the disk,then it get's rid of your old original software then installs your other software number which is newer as your original software.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Jhon -- But reformating will still leave him with the current national release software version. He wants to roll back to a previous version. He can't do that. He can only reload the current national release version.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Upstream said:


> Jhon -- But reformating will still leave him with the current national release software version. He wants to roll back to a previous version. He can't do that. He can only reload the current national release version.


OK now which one are we talking about? I was talking about Budman.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

I thought Budman was looking to roll back to an earlier (pre-1184) software version, and I thought he was trying to roll back by reformating.

Reformating will not give him an earlier version. It will just reload 1184.


----------



## Bud33 (Jan 26, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> What SL Problem?


Sorry to take so long to reply...
I was referring to the R)) showing on every showing of the program set for series record. You have to look in the to do list to see what is actually going to record...


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Upstream said:


> I thought Budman was looking to roll back to an earlier (pre-1184) software version, and I thought he was trying to roll back by reformating.
> 
> Reformating will not give him an earlier version. It will just reload 1184.


Correct.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Upstream said:


> Thanks for the link bww.
> 
> Can anyone explain these new features:
> 
> ...


I have 0x1184. It downloaded and installed on my R15-500 just fine. But unless I'm missing something here, I can find no evidence of a "Resume" and "Start Over" button on any of my recorded show menus.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> I have 0x1184. It downloaded and installed on my R15-500 just fine. But unless I'm missing something here, I can find no evidence of a "Resume" and "Start Over" button on any of my recorded show menus.


So when you select a movie to play from My Play List and start playing the movie,then stop it.Then reselect the same movie to restart it.You don't see those options?


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Jhon69 said:


> So when you select a movie to play from My Play List and start playing the movie,then stop it.Then reselect the same movie to restart it.You don't see those options?


No, not that I can see. It is still the same old method of selecting the program from "My Shows" and then selecting "play" from the menu again to resume from where it left off. With no sign of any "Resume" or "Start Over" option buttons anywhere :nono2:

Unless these buttons only appear for programs that have been recorded since the update or something.


----------



## xde18 (Oct 22, 2007)

I had series links after the update and no sign of said buttons


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> No, not that I can see. It is still the same old method of selecting the program from "My Shows" and then selecting "play" from the menu...


Instead of hitting play at that point, select it and you should get more choices. I think the resume/start over may only be there if you've already started watching it, though.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

qwerty said:


> Instead of hitting play at that point, select it and you should get more choices. I think the resume/start over may only be there if you've already started watching it, though.


Yea Hi qwerty;

No, still no sign of any such buttons even after starting a program, stopping it at any point into it, then going back in the "My Shows" to select it again. The menu still displays the usual options of "Play," "Keep," "Rec. Series," "Delete," "Episodes," and "Done." So don't really understand what's going on with this 0x1184


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm not getting the Resume/Start Over option either.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> Yea Hi qwerty;
> 
> No, still no sign of any such buttons even after starting a program, stopping it at any point into it, then going back in the "My Shows" to select it again. The menu still displays the usual options of "Play," "Keep," "Rec. Series," "Delete," "Episodes," and "Done." So don't really understand what's going on with this 0x1184


Well, I'm actually on 1186. Maybe the release notes are wrong for 1184?


----------



## Lantian (Aug 26, 2006)

qwerty said:


> Instead of hitting play at that point, select it and you should get more choices. I think the resume/start over may only be there if you've already started watching it, though.


i don't see it either


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

qwerty said:


> Well, I'm actually on 1186. Maybe the release notes are wrong for 1184?


qwerty, do you see the buttons in the menu for 0x1186, and is that a CE release?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

qwerty said:


> Well, I'm actually on 1186. Maybe the release notes are wrong for 1184?


Think that is a possibility.

I can't remember when I found it on mine.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> qwerty, do you see the buttons in the menu for 0x1186, and is that a CE release?


Yes, I've seen them. But, I don't typically start a show that way. I usually hilight it in MyPlaylist then just hit play. The kids have a couple of full length Scooby Doo's that they usually stop watching in the middle. Those I'll you the start over option on.
This option was also on the last CE.


----------

